# Instant Hot Water Dispenser



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bad hard water can make them fail very quickly.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I remember those from the '70's or '80's. They keep one cup of hot water ready to make instant coffee, hot chocolate, instant oatmeal, etc. if it's the one I'm thinking of. I only knew one person who ever had one.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

It's a high end kitchen thing. Franke makes them. Insinkerator makes them too. I'm sure there are other brands. My wife wants one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> It's a high end kitchen thing. Franke makes them. Insinkerator makes them too. I'm sure there are other brands. My wife wants one.


Take the one you took out and cut it in half, she won't want one anymore.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I just figured out how this thing works. The water flows into the spigot first, and then when the level is pulled, only then water flows into the heating tank. and then pushes hot water back up to the spigot. 

So if the tank springs a leak, like this one did, the water drains out, and doesn't refill. So the heating element burns rather quickly with no water in the tank.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> I just figured out how this thing works. The water flows into the spigot first, and then when the level is pulled, only then water flows into the heating tank. and then pushes hot water back up to the spigot.
> 
> So if the tank springs a leak, like this one did, the water drains out, and doesn't refill. So the heating element burns rather quickly with no water in the tank.


Have you taken a look inside the tank yet? Or smelled it?


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

My entire truck stunk from high hell. I had to throw the unit behind my shop. That's how bad it stunk. One day I'll open it. I had to air out my truck.

For now, I ordered another one off amazon. I don't deal with any plumbing supply houses.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> My entire truck stunk from high hell. I had to throw the unit behind my shop. That's how bad it stunk. One day I'll open it. I had to air out my truck.
> 
> For now, I ordered another one off amazon. I don't deal with any plumbing supply houses.


First one I removed looked like it was full of sulfur and mold, so nasty I talked the ex out of putting one in our new kitchen.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

780 Watts. How often do these things run ???
Do they need their own circuit ? Or can you share the dishwasher and disposer ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> 780 Watts. How often do these things run ???
> Do they need their own circuit ? Or can you share the dishwasher and disposer ?


Some keep the tank contents hot others have a flow switch so it only heats with flow. I have used them with a DW or disposal but not all three together.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought it was common knowledge that you weren't supposed to get drinking water from the "hot" faucet because that is water being drawn from the water heater with sediment and scale and all the other impurities that settle out. 

But, now they make a mini "one cup" water heater you're supposed to drink from? No F-ing way would I drink water from that thing!! I can't see that being any different than regular water heater.

If they want instant hot water, use the microwave.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that you weren't supposed to get drinking water from the "hot" faucet because that is water being drawn from the water heater with sediment and scale and all the other impurities that settle out.
> 
> But, now they make a mini "one cup" water heater you're supposed to drink from? No F-ing way would I drink water from that thing!! I can't see that being any different than regular water heater.
> 
> If they want instant hot water, use the microwave.


It's just a mini water heater that scorches the water much faster!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's just a mini water heater that scorches the water much faster!


I can't see a mini instahot heating water with only 780 watts without a tank. I wired an 1800 watt instahot for a remote sink once. When you turned the hot faucet on only, it still would only come out warm. I just can't see anything smaller doing better without a tank. 

If it has a tank, then it turns into a catch for sediment and buildup. Unless I'm missing something, I can't see getting good clean drinking water from something like this for the long run.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

http://www.chronomite.com/instant-flow-tankless-water-heater-sr

Is something like this what you guys are talking about? When I worked at the dealerships all the restrooms had them with a motion faucet that did the mixing. 

Didn't see them fail that much, but I would never consider putting one in my house.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> I can't see a mini instahot heating water with only 780 watts without a tank. I wired an 1800 watt instahot for a remote sink once. When you turned the hot faucet on only, it still would only come out warm. I just can't see anything smaller doing better without a tank.
> 
> If it has a tank, then it turns into a catch for sediment and buildup. Unless I'm missing something, I can't see getting good clean drinking water from something like this for the long run.


I didn't say 780 watts that was the OP, I don't recall off hand what the ISE ones draw. But my contention is just that, they fill up with sediment and they smell like Chinese restaurant dumpster after a short time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Just looked them up. They all have the same tank now, not different sizes like they did before. It's holds 2/3 of a gallon and draws 6.5 amps. They only raise the temp of the incoming water @100F. I also see they all have filters now on the incoming hotwater lines.


----------

